# Outlook Calendar missing months, how to merge w/other archive Calendars?



## eieio8 (Jan 1, 2008)

RE: Outlook 2007 (been using since around 3/07); before that, had the previous
version for several years.

My Outlook's calendar is missing chunks of dates (many months). I
understand that Outlook has a "current" type of working file that it uses,
and an "archive" file that it uses. between those two, you're supposed to
have everything, ALL your history.

for some reason, my "calendar archive" is missing substantial chunks of
historical information - like years and months.

i use the Outlook Calendar almost like a diary. It is very helpful for me
to recall events merely by going back on my Outlook Calendar.

i have numerous ".pst" files that i, as a non-computer specialist, in a
probably poor fashion, tried to perform what i believed to be "back ups".
it was my little effort to be "safe". apparently, it has now resulted in
confusion. on the other hand, should some of those numerous so called "back
up .pst files" that i did perform from time to time result in me finding my
missing years or months of calendar information, maybe it was a good thing
that i've done after all.

i do not know how to properly pull out the calendar info from those files,
properly and intelligently consolidate it all into ONE master "archive
calendar", and how to integrate it back into my current Outlook that I use.
of course, it won't integrate back into my CURRENT outlook folder, it will
integrate back into the "archive" folder that my current Outlook uses (as
mentioned above, anyone's current Outlook uses only TWO files: one for
current stuff, and one for anything that is deemed by the user as archive
stuff).

as you ladies and gentlemen can tell, I am trying but I'm not an IT expert.
So, I've devised what I belive to be one solution sort of "step by step",
but I hesitate to proceed before asking the gurus here to see if my "plan" is
sound. Please kindly see my "plan" below and inform me of what needs to
change, or, alternatively, please tell me what other plan i should do in
order to resolve my big Calendar issue.

Thank you so much in advance!

My "Plan" to find missing months/years of Outlook Calendar historical
information:

Outlook Calendar Resolution Steps

My Outlook Calendar does NOT have a complete, uninterrupted archive history.
Periods (months and years may be missing). There are numerous ".pst"
backup files that I've made using the Export function over the past years -
they were my "non sophisticated" way of trying to be safe and do back ups of
my very valuable Outlook Calendar information.

Goal: Find and Clean up and merge the various Calendar files into ONE
CALENDAR file. "Put" new Single Calendar file with ALL historical Calendar
items into current Outlook and archive PROPERLY.

STEPS:

1. Identify ALL ".pst" files in the 2 drives where they are: Drives F
and H (F = Documents Drive; H = Documents Backup Drive)

2. EXPORT each of these ".pst" files' CALENDAR portion ONLY to a
Desktop Folder named "Calendars Outlook"

3. Establish a 2nd User with Administrative Rights on Vista. Open
Outlook as 2nd User. Use Outlook in a LIMITED fashion to… (next step)

4. PROPERLY merge all these calendars into ONE single calendar WITHOUT
duplication USING 2nd User identity under Vista (I do not currently know how
to establish a 2nd user in Vista w/administrative rights yet; nor do i
currently know how to open up Outlook and use it in a Limited fashion (under
the 2nd user name) to perform this merging of Calendar fashion)

5. Put this new CONSOLIDATED calendar back into my current Outlook (in
the archive file, not in the current file)

6. Properly Archive Outlook so ONE SINGLE Archive Calendar will have
ALL historical Calendar information


----------

